# 10% off Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems!!



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

USP Motorsports is hording all the EvoMS V-Flow's for the MKV FSI and we are giving you a chance to get one at 10% off normal price!! 
*We have the V-Flow intakes IN-STOCK and ready to ship. Use coupon code: vflowencore*
*Click Here to order!*








*Evolution MotorSports 2.0T FSI V-Flow Intake*
Engineered utilizing state of the art CAD CAM 3D modeling, CNC machining, computer controlled Superflow air flow testing, rotational molding, injection molding and countless man hours, these systems represent the apex of air induction technologies. Additionally, these systems also incorporate a custom cotton air filter and a 6” injection molded Venturi that acts as a vacuum for cold-air. All these components work together to create the most powerful VW air intake systems on the market today.








*Features *
HP Gain: 10-15 
TQ Gain: 10-15 
-Installs in the factory location 
-Utilizes factory ram air scoop for increased air flow and effeciency 
-Utilizes a custom 5 layer, cotton air filter with pre-filter and a 6” injection molded Venturi that acts as a vacuum for cold-air 
For more photo's and manufacturer specs, please visit Evolution Motorports V-Flow product page

*USP Motorsports is offering 10% off with coupon code: vflowencore*. While stock remains!
That's a $30 saving!!

To order please: *Click Here!*
*Questions?*
Email: [email protected]otorsports.com
AIM: Jeff at USP



_Modified by [email protected] at 11:58 AM 3-1-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 10% off Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems!! ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 10% off Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems!! ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 10% off Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems!! ([email protected])*

Best price you will find.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 10% off Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems!! ([email protected])*

Still have some left in stock, ready to ship..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 10% off Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems!! ([email protected])*

$269 + shipping!!


----------



## teo_parvu (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello,
Is there an Evo-Ms intake for k04 and is there a way you can ship this to Romania?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (teo_parvu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teo_parvu* »_Hello,
Is there an Evo-Ms intake for k04 and is there a way you can ship this to Romania?

Yes, this kit will work with slight modification. PM sent regarding shipping prices! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 10% off Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems!! ([email protected])*

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 10% off Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems!! ([email protected])*

In stock, ready to ship. (If you can't tell from the pic







)


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: 10% off Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems!! ([email protected])*

Could i come pick it up at the warehouse?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 10% off Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems!! (dubman6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubman6* »_Could i come pick it up at the warehouse?

They are at the shop, and yes you can come pick one up and save on shipping!
http://maps.google.com/maps?so...gEwAA


----------



## Str8W8 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: 10% off Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems!! ([email protected])*

Jeff...do you have and y left and this for an automatic?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 10% off Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems!! (Str8W8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Str8W8* »_Jeff...do you have and y left and this for an automatic?

Yes we do, ready to ship out!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 10% off Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems!! ([email protected])*

There's a few left.. 
15% if you call and order before Feb. 2!! That's dirt cheap.. you WILL NOT get an EVOMS V-Flow intake for cheaper.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 10% off Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems!! ([email protected])*

Last day for 15% off..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 10% off Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems!! ([email protected])*

This is the best intake on the market for the FSI.. and belive me.. we know the FSI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tegKtd52O9U


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 10% off Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This is the best intake on the market for the FSI.. and belive me.. we know the FSI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tegKtd52O9U









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 10% off Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems!! ([email protected])*

Ships same day as order!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 10% off Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Ships same day as order!

Give your FSI the intake it deserves!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 10% off Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems!! ([email protected])*

This intake performs..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 10% off Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems!! ([email protected])*

^^ Gorgeous!


----------



## dc395 (Mar 12, 2010)

are these still on sale? thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (dc395)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dc395* »_are these still on sale? thanks

Yes they are! Just use coupon code - *vflowencore* at checkout.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bump for the best FSI intake you can get.. don't go wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ready to ship.. TODAY!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Don't settle for anything less on your FSI!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Don't settle for anything less on your FSI!!

I wouldn't.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

EVOMS = proven performance!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> ready to ship.. TODAY!!


Still in stock!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Still in stock!



We always stock the best. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Want to make hp?? This is the intake to do it with.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

EVOMS V-Flow dominates.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

The pinnacle of intake systems for your FSI!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Weekend bump! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Happy July 1st! :beer:


----------



## COLBatguano (Jun 2, 2010)

Does the stock engine cover work with this?

Are your dyno results with any other mods?

What can I expect with an APR stage 1 ecu upgrade after I install this intake?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

COLBatguano said:


> Does the stock engine cover work with this?
> 
> Are your dyno results with any other mods?
> 
> What can I expect with an APR stage 1 ecu upgrade after I install this intake?


Hello. No, the stock engine cover doesn't fit without modification. If you do not wish to modify your stock cover, EvoMS offers an engine cover to fit with the intake available with the drop down menu on the product page.

That vehicle in the graph pictured also has software and a full exhaust.

With just the APR software, you should still pick up close to 15hp on the dyno.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Best pricing on 2.0T EvoMS V-Flow's!!


----------



## 5N4K3 (Feb 25, 2007)

I have an intake but when I purchased it, it was missing the heat shielding/air flow piece that accompanies it. If you have any of those laying around I could buy off you, or could point me in the direction of someone who does I would be very helpful.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

5N4K3 said:


> I have an intake but when I purchased it, it was missing the heat shielding/air flow piece that accompanies it. If you have any of those laying around I could buy off you, or could point me in the direction of someone who does I would be very helpful.


 Shoot me an email to [email protected] and try to send me a picture of what piece your talking about and hopefully I can help you out. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Saturday!! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

This pricing will be coming to an end soon!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Shipped another one out today!! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

This thread is super old, but the coupon code still works like new and we always stock these intakes. We now also have the K04 V-Flow's in stock for those who have done the upgrade - http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?products_id=613. Coupon code *vflowencore* is good for both! :beer:


----------

